# It may be the snowiest December on record...



## ckofer (Jan 1, 2008)

How often do you see these driving around? (nowhere near a ski resort)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!  Where was that??


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 4, 2008)

You actually see that fairly often up here. Don't forget snowmobile trails are groomed. In fact I waited for a couple huge ones to cross the road last night on their grooming run.


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2008)

nelsapbm said:


> You actually see that fairly often up here. Don't forget snowmobile trails are groomed. In fact I waited for a couple huge ones to cross the road last night on their grooming run.


I had no idea!  Pretty cool sighting though, IMHO.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Where was that??



Northwood (pronounced Nawth-wid) NH

We have snowmobile trails but it's been a while since they've been worth grooming.


----------

